# SainSmart CNC 4 Axis Kit problem



## mlchman (Mar 5, 2021)

I am in the beginning process of converting a Sieg X2D mini mill to CNC. I have a SainSmart CNC 4 Axis Kit with ST-4045-A1 drivers and a Mach3 USB Motion Card (STB4100) to connect to PC. The stepper motors are NEMA 23 270oz-in. I am a total beginner to this but I was able to get the steppers turning on the work bench. The issue is the motor shafts will only turn about 1-1/4 revolution while I hold the direction key down (jog). It does the same on all 3 axis. If I type in a command in the MDI screen, it will do what it is told (G0 X125.5 - no problem). If I load a g-code file and cycle start - it will do what it is told (at least it shows on the screen). The motors turn and change direction indicating to me that it is getting the commands and doing what it is supposed to - It just won't jog beyond 6.6703mm on the DRO. 6.6703 is the magic number.  If I release the direction key and press and hold it again, it will move but only the 6.6703 mm indicated on the Mach3 DRO.  Then it stops.  So to move 67mm, I would need to press and hold the direction key 10 times.  I am in continuous jog mode.

Any help would be appreciated. Hopefully, it is a configuration issue that is fixable. I am using the configuration file that came with the kit.

Michael


----------



## Boswell (Mar 6, 2021)

In the past I had some issues with Mach3 using the keyboard to JOG. I fixed it by switching to a 3rd party Pendent and so I never resolved it at the keyboard. The only thing I can think of is the "continuous Jog Mode" and you said that you have that selected.


----------



## Awround (Mar 6, 2021)

Do you see the same behaviour If you open up the Jogging Window (Tab key) and use the Button Jog arrows?

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 6, 2021)

It may be a problem with your soft limit settings.
See this video it may help




__





						mach3 soft limits - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				



Steve


----------

